# Charles Neil The Magic of Routers



## motthunter

good review. Sounds like a good set to watch.


----------



## woodworkersguide

Thanks, Mike! I appreciate you taking the time to share this with us. Sounds like he has another great set of must-have DVD's!


----------



## FatherHooligan

Thanks for the review. Another one on the list….


----------



## teenagewoodworker

nice review mike! i have this one too and i have to review it. its such a great dvd. you think you know everything about routers but turns out there's really so much more out there!


----------



## RWR

Mike:

I too have this DVD seriies (plus several more published by Charles). It is indeed a excellent video series and I would reccomend it to anyone from beginner to advanced. Charles Neil is a very nice person and a great teacher, very down to earth. Nice review.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thanks guys, you made my day..


----------



## a1Jim

Good review Mike 
I have many of Charles videos and every time I think I already know the subject the prospective DVD covers
Charles always has something new for me to learn. Charles and his wife are the best ,genuine, real and a top notch professionals . What a bargain Charles videos are Router magic is exactly that magic(on sale for a short time) and finishing A-Z will change your project from average to outstanding, and his many you tube videos are great. Check out has web site and blog also,you'll be glad you did. I'm a woodworking instructor but I'm also Charles student. I'm sure thankful for all the information Charles has given me.

Jim


----------



## Emeralds

Thanks for the review Mike:

I'm Charles Neil fan and I'll make it a point to put this set on my short list. Although I'm fairly familiary with their use, routers remain as one of my least favorite shop tools. I find them awkward, messy and time consuming to set up and just wish they weren't so indispensable. Anything that might ease my pain or spark a greater interest in their use is a welcome thing for sure.

Joe


----------



## Betsy

I have to add my two cents. I just got this same set and man, have I learned more than I bargained on. This is great instructional video set, puts many others to shame!


----------

